# UK Open 2009



## Edam (Aug 14, 2009)

has been announced!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=UKOpen2009


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

you beat me to the post!


----------



## Escher (Aug 14, 2009)

Registered! 
Who's entering what? I'm going for everything bar 360, don't own one...


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> Registered!
> Who's entering what? I'm going for everything bar 360, don't own one...



Me neither on 360. If I get one i might have a go depending on progress. I'm not one handing it either, I'll only do that if it was a week long event lol. (Not too quick)
Nor BLD

To Adam above, I will. Hopefully they'll be a few more events. I understand the time constraints, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Edam (Aug 14, 2009)

Everything but BLD!

Can we campaign to get magic added?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

dan hates magic. no chance.

i registered for absolutely everything. i doubt there will be extra events, lots of people go to the uk open so there isn't so much time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2009)

Dammit... it's on a saturday and I have school on saturday ...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Dammit... it's on a saturday and I have school on saturday ...



is there no way to make an exception?  it's important! you could win stuff! you could ask your teachers nicely to let you not go in that time?

EDIT: and so begins the epic chattering before a uk competition. my prediction is 600 posts or more by the 7th november....


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> dan hates magic. no chance.



Boo to Dan lol!!!
Cheer to Dan, he sold me my 5x5. (Which coincidently was the one with the gargantuan explosion in swindon)

Is this common?? If Rubik (stand when you hear his name lol) hadn't of invented it would it be in comps??


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 14, 2009)

Aargh! No square-1! I refuse to go!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit... it's on a saturday and I have school on saturday ...
> ...



I doubt it, and I don't think my parents would let go because it's too far away for me anyway. Oh well I might see you guys in Bristol Open 2009


----------



## Edam (Aug 14, 2009)

School on a saturday ? how strange, do you get an extra day off in the week? 

What's to hate about magic? its simple flipping fun. 

[offtopic] What's happening about bristol Charlie, is that going to become a comp? [/offtopic]

I knew no sq-1 would be a problem for you Simon


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2009)

I have school from Monday to Saturday. On Wednesday and Saturday, I have a "Half day". School ends at 3:30pm on these days, on the other days, school ends at around 5:00pm


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> is there no way to make an exception?  it's important! you could win stuff! you could ask your teachers nicely to let you not go in that time?
> 
> EDIT: and so begins the epic chattering before a uk competition. my prediction is 600 posts or more by the 7th november....



Judging by Swindon - WILL win stuff.

600 is if the server crashes. Shift decimal one place right.



Robert-Y said:


> I doubt it, and I don't think my parents would let go because it's too far away for me anyway. Oh well I might see you guys in Bristol Open 2009



If you near M25 I can drive. No dramas



Edam said:


> What's to hate about magic? its simple flipping fun.



:fp lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> If you near M25 I can drive. No dramas



Well I live in Guildford, so I am about 20 miles away from you... and the M25 is between where we live 

So... yeah, IF I am allowed to go to the competition, please drive me there!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Well I live in Guildford, so I am about 20 miles away from you... and the M25 is between where we live
> 
> So IF I am allowed to go to the competition, please drive me there!



Pleasure is all mine sir lol. It'll only be 40 mins on journey time in total. Nothing really considering the trans-siberian rail journey equivalent we'll have.


----------



## Brettludlow (Aug 14, 2009)

I want the magic entered ! lol thats the only one i stand a chance in lol !


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I'll enter 2x2-5x5 and might consider OH. Can't Wait !


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> School on a saturday ?



Not that strange having school on a saturday  I did for a brief while. Only the morning mind you.

Also I have friends that went to chinese school on saturdays to learn chinese as they weren't able to learn it during the week.

oh and the reason to hate magic is quite obvious  (despite hilarious flipping pun) it's not a puzzle


----------



## Edam (Aug 15, 2009)

neither's the 360


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 15, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > If you near M25 I can drive. No dramas
> ...



Guildford, Theres me thinking I was the best cuber in Surrey


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 15, 2009)

I've registered for everything but 360. 

Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 15, 2009)

Manchester is too far for me...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Aug 15, 2009)

Registered for 2-5. Suggested Magic, Clock, Pyraminx, Megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 (although I know there won't be enough time for the big cubes). Didn't register for 3-OH as I'm "worse than unable"!

I'm very much looking forward to it. The venue is impressive although I don't think the event is as cool as the UK Masters


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> neither's the 360



nope, but considering seven towns pay for the venue, (and it's a lot, so bloody appreciate it) i think they can have a bit of a new puzzle promo


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Didn't register for 3-OH as I'm "worse than unable"!



Welcome to the elite club lol.

took the littlun to Londinium today, ventured into Hamley's. I'm now the prowd of a 360. My goodness its hard lol. 1 BALL!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't register for 3-OH as I'm "worse than unable"!
> ...



i am going to make a tutorial.... it's really not hard when you know how! in other news, isn't hamley's looking REALLY rundown these days?!


----------



## Edam (Aug 15, 2009)

did you use my awesome directions?


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 15, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Registered for 2-5. Suggested Magic, Clock, Pyraminx, Megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 (although I know there won't be enough time for the big cubes). Didn't register for 3-OH as I'm "worse than unable"!
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to it. The venue is impressive although I don't think the event is as cool as the UK Masters





CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > msemtd said:
> ...


Well compared to adam's photo on facedook.... yes. Cramped into one tiny corner were about 10 360's and maybe 30 3x3x3's


Edam said:


> did you use my awesome directions?



alas I couldn't. We were on the Big Bus Tour, and it happened to stop right outside.


----------



## Garmon (Aug 17, 2009)

Everything but 360, I have entered. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 17, 2009)

is anybody driving from bristol way? space for two?...

it's actually absurd but it will cost me more to get to manchester than it does to go to the netherlands for instance. cheap easyjet to schiphol and stay at arnauds for a weekend competition is a solid arrangement... and travelling alllll the way to manchester and having to stay in a hotel possibly for two nights for a one day competition is quite a lot.


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 17, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Registered for 2-5. Suggested Magic, Clock, Pyraminx, Megaminx, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 (although I know there won't be enough time for the big cubes). Didn't register for 3-OH as I'm "worse than unable"!
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to it. The venue is impressive although I don't think the event is as cool as the UK Masters




I'm really crap at OH too, I only started practicing it after UK Masters. I'm probably as bad or slower than you, so maybe you should do it anyway. I've registered for it. 


James, will see you there my friend. We can battle it out on 4x4.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be there. Unfortunatly, I won't have anywhere for anyone to stay this time. I'll post again if that changes, though.

You're all going to be pwned.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 17, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> James, will see you there my friend. We can battle it out on 4x4.



Indeed we shall. I sub 2 most times now. It seems the bigger the cubes, the faster I seem to go. I think a 2-7 relay should take place.

Off subject? Is your clone super loose now??


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 17, 2009)

don't worry about being slow at OH, i haven't sub 1ed in a competition yet i don't think and i always do it anyway


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

Super yay! I was so happy when I found out they announced the date. 
I'm going for 3x3, OH, 4x4 and 2x2.
I really wish Dan would add in pyraminx tho...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh and does anyone know what train service I should get to get there from London Waterloo?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Manchester is too far for me...



I won't have that attitude Dan! You are going to this competition lol!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Aug 20, 2009)

scotzbhoy said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester is too far for me...
> ...



My Mom says that I might be able to go with you...


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Great stuff...
Tho we don't want to sound gay here  lol


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 20, 2009)

scotzbhoy said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > scotzbhoy said:
> ...



scotzbhoy, try to condense your posts that are all within the same minute into one larger post, that is a way to irritate people when you are new to the forum. it's nice to hear you will be coming to the uk open, you registered for the uk masters but didn't come!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

I appologise if I caused annoyance. 
I don't remember registering for the masters... I knew I wouldn't be able to make it because I had a holiday in Indonesia planned. Weird.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 20, 2009)

scotzbhoy said:


> Tho we don't want to sound gay here  lol



Why not?

<:3c


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 20, 2009)

Kirjava said:


> scotzbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Tho we don't want to sound gay here  lol
> ...



yeah, why not? 

if anybody who is not old enough to travel on their own from the south west needs someone to travel with, i don't mind if you come with me! i will go on the train probably.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > scotzbhoy said:
> ...



It was just the way he said it. Idk 
I'm a bit of a goof like that.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 20, 2009)

scotzbhoy said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



lol well you might not want to be careful not to portray homosexuality as being something negative... 

where do you live anyway? is manchester far?


----------



## joey (Aug 21, 2009)

I should be able to host a few people. I'm going to be "close"
Foreigners have priority, and I'm not sure how much space I will have.


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2009)

I definitely plan to go to this one.

Joey, if there is any room after foreigners, can I call a spot on your floor?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 21, 2009)

I live in Berkshire, so yeah Manchester is quite far :S
My plan is to get the train down to London and then one to Manchester from there.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's me registered ... first comp, shud be fun


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am most likely going, I live in stoke, so its only just under 1 hours drive.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 21, 2009)

scotzbhoy said:


> I live in Berkshire, so yeah Manchester is quite far :S
> My plan is to get the train down to London and then one to Manchester from there.



london euston - manchester is a good line


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 27, 2009)

Has anyone any cheap hotels within a 10 mile radius f old trafford. I'm struggling here people.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Has anyone any cheap hotels within a 10 mile radius f old trafford. I'm struggling here people.



think some people stayed in a hostel in the centre last time, dunno if that helps!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 28, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone any cheap hotels within a 10 mile radius f old trafford. I'm struggling here people.
> ...



That helped immensely. I would also recommend travewlling by national express. Its costing me £6.60 to get to London Victoria by rail then £10 to get to Manchester by coach.

www.raileasy.co.uk for up to 80% discount.
www.nationalexpress.com self explanatory
www.hostelbookers.com for cheap accommadation.

Hope this helps at least one person.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 29, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



i think i'm just going to get the train, it's quicker from where we are and stay in the premier inn, it's gotta all be about the easiness because kris has work on friday and we wont have time to do anything else. the premier inn was actually reasonable, lars and i shared last year and we paid 70 each for two nights and two breakfasts.


----------



## Garmon (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't planned anything so far, not sure if I am coming on my own or not yet.


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 29, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i think i'm just going to get the train, it's quicker from where we are and stay in the premier inn, it's gotta all be about the easiness because kris has work on friday and we wont have time to do anything else. the premier inn was actually reasonable, lars and i shared last year and we paid 70 each for two nights and two breakfasts.



Admittedly, the train is a faster option. I've taken the friday off though, which in hindsight was a bad thing to do so close to christmas. 

I've found a hostel on Talbot Rd, literally a stone's throw from Old Trafford. I might take that avenue I think.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 1, 2009)

Square-1 isn't confirmed in yet. Dan said he'd know if he'd be able to include it closer to the date.

Without wanting to start a new thread, is there any more info on the potential Bristol Open 2009?


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2009)

There already is a thread for the Bristol comp 

I put down sq1 in the comments too, btw.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 2, 2009)

i wana go to this but i might be at edinburgh zoo that day. can anybody "kidnap me"


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 2, 2009)

joey said:


> There already is a thread for the Bristol comp
> 
> I put down sq1 in the comments too, btw.




I wasn't sure if there was or not 

What are you averaging now, anyway? Don't you start becoming sub-20


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2009)

Meh, not that good. I did a 23.59 avg12 a few days ago. But my global average is higher than that. I'm just getting used to this new square-1 too. 

Don't worry, I probably won't be sub20.. I may not have much time to practice after just starting uni


----------



## Escher (Sep 3, 2009)

joey said:


> Meh, not that good. I did a 23.59 avg12 a few days ago. But my global average is higher than that. I'm just getting used to this new square-1 too.
> 
> Don't worry, I probably won't be sub20.. I may not have much time to practice after just starting uni



Joey, compared to A-levels Uni is a complete doss and _especially_ in the first year. You'll have no excuse


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been told first year of Uni covers very similar material to AS and A2. I thought you had already done your first year, but I must have mistaken your age.

Also Joey, before I forget to ask, did you ever finish your Square-2? 

Does Charlie go Bristol Uni by the way?

(Yes, a bunch of completely unrelated stuff in this post )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 3, 2009)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, not that good. I did a 23.59 avg12 a few days ago. But my global average is higher than that. I'm just getting used to this new square-1 too.
> ...



It depends what subject you do, if it's something you didn't do at school, then it's not. But he's right, the first year of uni is a doddle  The grades don't usually count and there is nothing but party for the first term. But Rowan, if you think Uni is a doss in the years following that, you are in for a shock  It's really not, unless you are doing a ridiculously easy subject or are amazingly talented at your subject. Keeping that aside, the reading/research that is required means it's at least time consuming.

Bristol open update is that I'm in a pickle with a venue, nobody answers my mails or calls, so.... I'm trying!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I've been told first year of Uni covers very similar material to AS and A2. I thought you had already done your first year, but I must have mistaken your age.
> 
> Also Joey, before I forget to ask, did you ever finish your Square-2?
> 
> ...



Oh and my university history is a somewhat complicated. I was studying German and Spanish at Bristol and should have finished by now really, but I went on my year abroad and did some good cubing around Germany/Netherlands, but just couldn't cope with it so I came home, and Bristol were terrible. They wouldn't let me get out of the year abroad so I had no option but to drop out then re-apply. 

To do that I had to take some more A-Levels in English because I couldn't reapply to Bristol without them. Needed an A because, well, it's Bristol, and so worked like a mental, had to move home and went to my old school. Did two A-Levels in about 8 months, like AS and A2, it was pretty tough reading wise. Got into Bristol few weeks ago, then decided that actually I wanted to go to UWE, which is the other uni in Bristol that wouldn't be so challenging, because I'm a bit fed up of having so much hard work to do at Bristol. I wanted something a bit easier and the timetabling will be easier to fit around my life, plus there are more mature students etc. While it was a stressful year, I am one of few to now have 7 A-Levels and probably one of few to turn down places at both Oxford and Bristol. An achievement 

For further information about Charlie's life, you can pre-order her autobiography that will be coming out in November. Alternatively speak to my publicist Adam Wills for an advance copy.


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I've been told first year of Uni covers very similar material to AS and A2. I thought you had already done your first year, but I must have mistaken your age.
> 
> Also Joey, before I forget to ask, did you ever finish your Square-2?
> 
> ...


I took a year off, so im 1 year older than if I just went from 6th form -> Uni. Also, I didn't do my subject at A-level.

Nope, not really. It *works*, but needs some work to be good. You could buy it if you want?

I want a copy of charlie's autobiography.


----------



## Escher (Sep 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> It depends what subject you do, if it's something you didn't do at school, then it's not. But he's right, the first year of uni is a doddle  The grades don't usually count and there is nothing but party for the first term. But Rowan, if you think Uni is a doss in the years following that, you are in for a shock  It's really not, unless you are doing a ridiculously easy subject or are amazingly talented at your subject. Keeping that aside, the reading/research that is required means it's at least time consuming.



Oh no, don't worry, I don't think that 2nd/3rd years are easy at all. Based on what friends have said though, the 1st year sounds awesome. 
Anyway, I'll be doing philosophy and I doubt that is going to be particularly easy at all... 
[/off-topic]

Anybody have aims for this comp?
I'm thinking :
2x2: happy with sub 4.5 avg, sub 4 would be great though.
3x3: 12.xx or 11.xx average, 10.xx single
4x4: sub 55 avg, sub 50 single
Not too bothered about anything else though.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

joey said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told first year of Uni covers very similar material to AS and A2. I thought you had already done your first year, but I must have mistaken your age.
> ...



By "some work" do you mean breaking in? Sounds interesting though, how much?

Also, it's quite early for targets, but my primary one is to make sure square-1 is an event


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmm target wise... I don't actually care. That forever elusive sub 20 competition average could be nice, but otherwise none of them are "my" events, so I don't really care at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sets target for Charlie of getting Pyraminx as an event*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> *Sets target for Charlie of getting Pyraminx as an event*



So that means I get a sticker if it becomes an event. Right? I get the sticker, right?

Sooo... the sticker.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

If it becomes an event, I will buy you some new Pyraminx stickers


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> If it becomes an event, I will buy you some new Pyraminx stickers



No, no, noooooo. I mean *the* sticker. The special "I've achieved a target" sticker, you know... like the dentist ones.

I can see we're going to need a chat about this sticker.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 3, 2009)

I knew what you meant, it's just pyraminx stickers were more in-keeping with your love of puzzles. I have got some "You're a star!" stickers, if you would like one


----------



## joey (Sep 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



The edges are split in two, and where they were, there arnt caps. And maybe a bit of sanding of the edges.

Hm, I have some free time now actually, I might look into it


----------



## Edam (Sep 3, 2009)

If you're interested in Charlie's autobiography then you'll go crazy for her new album





featuring all your favourite hits and many more you probably forgot about!

as for aims etc.

Sub20 average (won't happen)
sub20 single (damn well better happen)
maybe a sub 3:00.xx 5x5 average.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 3, 2009)

Edam said:


> If you're interested in Charlie's autobiography then you'll go crazy for her new album featuring all your favourite hits and many more you probably forgot about!



Track 1: Uke of Earl (Gene Chandler)
Track 2: Knowing Me, Knowing Uke (ABBA)
Track 3: Uke Can Ring My Bell (Anita Ward)
Track 4: You Got The Uke (Prince + Sheena Easton)
Track 5: The Uke of Love (The Very Best of ABC)
Track 6: Strum Girls (Rolling Stones)
Track 7: Uke Into Your Heart (Curtis Mayfield)
Track 8: Sub-6 Chord Pyraminx Frenzy (original material)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 4, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > If you're interested in Charlie's autobiography then you'll go crazy for her new album featuring all your favourite hits and many more you probably forgot about!
> ...



Uke Can Ring My Bell is probably my favourite from the album, but it's also the hardest to play. I will be signing copies btw, more than happy to write personalised messages for the fans.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 5, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Has anyone any cheap hotels within a 10 mile radius f old trafford. I'm struggling here people.



I just booked two nights in the Etap hotel, at Salford Quays. (about 1 mile from Old Trafford).

Etap are pretty cheap @ £35 per room per night (3 ppl per room). It also includes private car parking. I've used them in Glasgow and Newcastle before and they're pretty decent for the price.


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2009)

People who are foriegn, and might want a place to stay, PM me. I won't be able to accomodate everyone.. and you will be cramped/maybe sleeping in the kitchen, but I'll see what I can work out.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 5, 2009)

Joey, do you know anything more about square-1 being an event? When I registered, I mentioned it in the comments, and he said he'd see about it.


----------



## joey (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope, I don't sorry.


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=ukchamps2009/schedule

Schedule announced.

In summary:

2 rounds of 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5
1 round of 360, OH, BLD.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 14, 2009)

0 rounds of square-1 

I think two rounds of 5x5 is excessive; two rounds of 4x4 is maybe too many. Only two rounds of 3x3 is bad.


----------



## Edam (Oct 14, 2009)

no semi final for 3x3? 
4x4 and 5x5 should be combined finals.. 
weird schedule.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 14, 2009)

I just noticed that the 4x4 and 5x5 first rounds are best of three =/ That seems pointless. A combined final with a cut-off would be better.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my that sucks, only two rounds of 3x3 but two of 5x5? That's really excessive. Including as many people as possible in 3x3 is the best way in my opinion as so many more people will do that event. I doubt I'll even practise if there is no semi to aim for. I will not make finals.

Combined final is much better. The way it was last year was a vast improvement on this! Anyway, that's their decision, we could maybe email and suggest an additional 3x3 round instead of the 5x5. There aren't that many big on 5x5 people in the UK compared to 3x3. Maybe we could politely suggest to the organisation team or something. They might appreciate the feedback.

In accommodation news, is anybody looking to share a room at the hotel opposite? Lars and I will probably share and it would be cool to have a few people in a family room or something as it will be cheaper.

EDIT: I just sent Dan a message suggesting that a 3x3 semi would be a more universal use of time as opposed to an additional round of 5x5.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 14, 2009)

Woop woop! Best of 3 for the 360


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 14, 2009)

...and where's the gigaminx event? I can now do it in under 6 hours and I need to post a WCA average


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2009)

msemtd said:


> ...and where's the gigaminx event? I can now do it in under 6 hours and I need to post a WCA average


Lol, under 6 hours...

I really want them to have magic as an event aswell. Its really quick and I will PWN at it if I dont constantly mess up.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 14, 2009)

And you average what? Adam is really, very good. Also, Dan hates Magic.

Also, really sucky silver lining: I have no need to practice sq-1 excessively at the moment, so I'll try to get better at some other events.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 14, 2009)

msemtd said:


> ...and where's the gigaminx event? I can now do it in under 6 hours and I need to post a WCA average



Lol. My Megaminx almost makes me bleed so I dread to think what the Gigaminx would do to my poor hands.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> And you average what? Adam is really, very good. Also, Dan hates Magic.
> 
> Also, really sucky silver lining: I have no need to practice sq-1 excessively at the moment, so I'll try to get better at some other events.



Yeah Dan does hate Magic, and the schedule is very tight already. I think really the main priority is 3x3 and other cubes if you are having a one day competition. These are the most available and popular puzzles, which is naturally the priority when organising a competition, you want to appeal to as many people as possible. The events are right but the rounds are a bit strange. Even the 360 I think is a good idea because it's a new puzzle that needs to be given a bit of a show. It was included at Worlds and a lot of people competed. If there was going to be something which wasn't a cube at the UK Open, this is definitely the best choice. After that, if you pick anything other than the standard events it's always going to upset somebody. Simon wants square-1, I want pyraminx and Adam wants magic but for those events to all be included you need two days really, which unfortunately the UK Open is not.

@Ben
You have to consider that it's not just a case of you doing your solves and that being the time needed for the round, you have to remember that there are only x amount of tables and each person has to wait to use the table. They also have to have score cards printed, and times entered into the computer etc etc. So while you might think you can do your magic solves/warm up in under 5 minutes, the whole round might take 20 minutes+, which is the length of the 4x4 final for instance and in my opinion a better use of time.


----------



## Edam (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd love a round or 2 of magic, the current records suck, but i'd rather it was at a 2 day thing where it was relaxed rather than just shoved in and everyone was rushed. That was a big thing at WC, huge lines of people waiting to do magic meant it was all a bit manic. 

Fingers crossed there'll be a nice 2 day UK comp soon with everything 

Like simon said, if there's no other events It's a good enough reason to practise the main cubes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 14, 2009)

Is Bristol Open happening then by the way? Who does Dan organise the competition in conjunction with?


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd better get practising its coming round sooner than i expected =)

Can't wait for this now =)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 14, 2009)

Seventowns and Dan organise this competition. They fund the venue and other costs as far as I'm aware, whereas I didn't have that for the Masters. Despite that, Seventowns helped me masses but understandably they can't fund more competitions. That restricts venue choices and means I have to pay for it until I get the money back from registrations. That's also why in Swindon you paid but at thw Uk Open it's free. Bristol should still happen. I'll know for certain in two weeks, I'm having trouble finding an affordable venue I.e. Under £400 for the weekend....


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> And you average what? Adam is really, very good. Also, Dan hates Magic.
> 
> Also, really sucky silver lining: I have no need to practice sq-1 excessively at the moment, so I'll try to get better at some other events.


NR average is 1.36 by Adam Wills, normally I average about 1.25.


----------



## Edam (Oct 14, 2009)

uh, no it's not. that's by Jason Gyani. I think I'm number 2 with a 1.5 average or something awful. I normally average sub 1.10, just never happens in competition like that 

I've sort of given up on the average, Just going to aim for good singles and if I happen to get the average that'd be nice. It's too easy to mess everything up with a DNF to worth worrying about.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah yes sorry, I havent checked since the WC happened.


----------



## Escher (Oct 14, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Ah yes sorry, I havent checked since the WC happened.



Uhhh, the NR average was set last year...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes sorry, I havent checked since the WC happened.
> ...


Lol im stupid :fp


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhh, the NR average was set last year...
> ...



It's ok, you only have to look through a couple of pages of my post history to find about 600 facepalm worthy things.

On-topic:
The 2x2 NR is going to smashed, considering there are 2 rounds


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Yes it is, and you don't need to worry about me being in the 2x2 final. Since I didn't qualify for WC I stopped practising like mad. I MIGHT start again.. maybe.. I'll see after this weekend, side events are my priority for that  Also, it's just so frustrating, you go to a competition, i.e. WC, and get a bloody 24s average and only one sub 20, then three days later you get a 16.72. SERIOUSLY. :confused:


----------



## Escher (Oct 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes it is, and you don't need to worry about me being in the 2x2 final. Since I didn't qualify for WC I stopped practising like mad. I MIGHT start again.. maybe.. I'll see after this weekend, side events are my priority for that  Also, it's just so frustrating, you go to a competition, i.e. WC, and get a bloody 24s average and only one sub 20, then three days later you get a 16.72. SERIOUSLY. :confused:



I actually lol'd pretty hard. That emoticon is perfect (and 16.72 is nice).
How fast did you get then? You were clocking some pretty good averages on like the very first day of having modded your 2x2, just going on those you could beat the NR.
Talking of that, if you aren't in the final can I borrow it? xD I can guarantee that I'd be about a thousand times more trustworthy with returning it to you than you normally get when you lend people things  (although that wouldn't very hard to do).
Gl with the weekend (and Pyra woooooo).
Are you going to the Hungarian or Dutch open?


----------



## joey (Oct 15, 2009)

For serious, don't break the 2x2 avg NR.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is, and you don't need to worry about me being in the 2x2 final. Since I didn't qualify for WC I stopped practising like mad. I MIGHT start again.. maybe.. I'll see after this weekend, side events are my priority for that  Also, it's just so frustrating, you go to a competition, i.e. WC, and get a bloody 24s average and only one sub 20, then three days later you get a 16.72. SERIOUSLY. :confused:
> ...



I'm going to Dutch-a-lutch. Not sure why I would call it that, but it worked in my mind. I was averaging sub-5 80% of the time. Yes of course you can use the mod but it takes some getting used to. It's not as good as it used to be either, I think it needs lubing.

My goals for Dutch, which BETTER BLOODY HAPPEN GIVEN THIS WEEK'S TIMES AT HOME... sub-7 (at least) pyraminx average, and sub-5 single (I have had sub 5 average at home, but no single in competition megalolz ) clock single/average NR and at least three sub 20 solves in competition. I don't care if this leads to a sub 20 average, I just think that's progress. I have two rounds of 3x3 to do it in also hopefully so fingers crossed!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2009)

joey said:


> For serious, don't break the 2x2 avg NR.



Why should they follow rules that you can't do yourself? >:|


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 18, 2009)

What average do you think you will need to get into the 3x3 final?


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> What average do you think you will need to get into the 3x3 final?



I would guess at sub 15 if not sub 14, competition seems reasonably stiff.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 18, 2009)

Top 8 go through to final, and I know who are some of the likely candidates to make it


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Asheboy said:
> 
> 
> > What average do you think you will need to get into the 3x3 final?
> ...



Oh damn .

Does someone want to look after me in my first comp?


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Top 8 go through to final, and I know who are some of the likely candidates to make it







Asheboy said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Asheboy said:
> ...



Haha, sure  There's not much to say really, just pay attention to the judges that call out your name while you're in the competitors area and make sure you don't leave any cubes or things you care about out in the open.
Also, make sure the stackmat has a red AND a green light before you let go... way too many DNFs happen like that (and I should know...)


----------



## Edam (Oct 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Asheboy said:
> 
> 
> > What average do you think you will need to get into the 3x3 final?
> ...



exactly why a semi final would be nice


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2009)

Manchester United FC, Old Trafford - WAT!
Go Man U!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 19, 2009)

It was there last year too!

... Leeds United!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Manchester United FC, Old Trafford - WAT!
> Go Man U!


Brilliant venue! All attendees must take the free tour of the grounds if it's offered - it was really impressive last year.


MTGjumper said:


> ... Leeds United!


Ahem, yes, quite


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 19, 2009)

Escher said:


> Also, make sure the stackmat has a red AND a green light before you let go... way too many DNFs happen like that (and I should know...)



 That's my main target for this year lol

Last year i got 2 DNF's this way.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 19, 2009)

RE: semi finals

I got a reply from Dan saying he'd do his best to factor it in as he wasn't sure about timer numbers.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> RE: semi finals
> 
> I got a reply from Dan saying he'd do his best to factor it in as he wasn't sure about timer numbers.



Coool! I might have a chance...

Maybe...

Not...


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love a semi final! Give me a chance to possible get more than one average in


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 19, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Also, make sure the stackmat has a red AND a green light before you let go... way too many DNFs happen like that (and I should know...)
> ...




I remember one lad on 2x2x2 at UK Masters said he'd just DNFd as he'd not left his hands on the timer long enough. I said to make sure he started it correctly this time and he did it again resulting in a DNF average. I felt sorry for him, but waited for him to finish his solve at least. 

By the way, Martin (Smith), do you want a lift to the UK open?

And yay for possible semi finals. I know for a fact I will not make it through and doing two averages on 3x3x3 would be nice.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 19, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I thought we were getting the train, but if there is a space availiable I would be happy to fill it.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 19, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Kolraz said:
> ...



I honestly don't mind, I'm going there anyway and you don't exactly live far away.  

If you wanna get the train, no probs man. Just let me know.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 19, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Was that me  lol


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 19, 2009)

Brettludlow said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Kolraz said:
> ...



No, but I remember judging your 2x2 solves, I think you'd only just learnt it then and had a DNF as you forgot the alg or something. I think you already had a DNF average but I let you do the last solve anyway.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 20, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Brettludlow said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



Ahhh yeah i remember now


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2009)

I would love semi finals.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

joey said:


> I would love semi finals.



There will be some.

I think I have secured a venue for the weekend of 12-13th December OR 21-22nd November. Vote now. I'm not saying that's definitely it, I'm just keeping you all posted on the most recent developments.


----------



## Edam (Oct 20, 2009)

I vote november, because I'm impatient.


----------



## Escher (Oct 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I would love semi finals.
> ...



+1 for December methinks.


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2009)

November 21st clashes with German Nationals, however I don't think that will be too much of a problem.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 20, 2009)

December +1

EDIT: Please December! I can't make it to the UK open, so I was hoping that I would be able to make it to Bristol open assuming it takes place after my winter term has finished.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't really plan to go to German Nationals, and I don't think many Germans would come to the competition anyway... so we'll cope I guess. I'll know more tomorrow. 

The plan will be that people HAVE to register before one week before the competition. 

You MUST pay the registration fee before the competition via paypal, post me a cheque or give me cash at UK Open.

There could be a t-shirt/snacks situation, depending largely on the amount of competitors and the venue cost must be covered first. I can't be left short again this time, I just can't afford it 

If there are exceptional circumstances in which people cannot register/pay one week before I will be understanding if you send me a message, but this really is necessary for me to organise the competition and will avoid the no-show/late registration problems we had before. Sorry to sound harsh and all.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd vote for the original date of 12th Dec. I promise not to eat all the snacks  and I'm good for Paypal!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 20, 2009)

I vote the november dates
As it will be tough for me to come in the december time

I also think its good to have people pay by paypal


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I will also need to clear this with Dave at Seventowns, hopefully he can help again because without him this will be very tough!

I'm glad you think paying beforehand is fine, I'm not sure if I can actually deny anybody competitor privileges if they don't, but I will check, because I am deeply serious about this 

Oh and Michael, you can have as many smoky bacon crisps as you like if you can help me with a website again


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2009)

Dosen't 2a2 cover it?


> Any person may be a competitor during a competition, if he:
> 2a2) meets the competition requirements, which must be clearly announced before the competition;


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

joey said:


> Dosen't 2a2 cover it?
> 
> 
> > Any person may be a competitor during a competition, if he:
> > 2a2) meets the competition requirements, which must be clearly announced before the competition;



AWESOME. Thanks Joey, couldn't be bothered to look


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2009)

Crap, guess that's means I have to pay on time too


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

joey said:


> Crap, guess that's means I have to pay on time too



Well there are exceptional circumstances, so, you know. You are my friend, we can work something out


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Crap, guess that's means I have to pay on time too
> ...



I'll pay for Joey. I still owe him money from the room in Düsseldorf. 

Or he can send me his bank details so I can pay him back...


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 20, 2009)

December. I want to improve between the two competitions


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'm too lazy to send Lars my bank details... so he can pay me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2009)

joey said:


> For serious, don't break the 2x2 avg NR.


Is a 6 second average good with only the fridrich method?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > For serious, don't break the 2x2 avg NR.
> ...



Not spectacular. About average average I would say.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > For serious, don't break the 2x2 avg NR.
> ...



3s avg with EG is what you'll be competing with 
I'm about to begin practicing INSANE amounts.

EDIT:
Yes, but I think you should learn Ortega, if you average 6s with Fridrich you can average sub 5 seconds with Ortega.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is a 6 second average good with only the fridrich method?
> ...


You're also competing against my blazing 20s Ortega solves  so don't worry about looking crap and coming last in competition - I got that covered!


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 23, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



No, Michael, I'm afraid that honour should, and most probably will be bestowed upon my little brother who won't learn T-perm.


----------



## Asheboy (Oct 23, 2009)

Everyone else get the email? Semi Final is announced woo! I doubt I'll get in anyway but at least I'll have a chance now.


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2009)

The schedule is rather odd, particularly 4x4 + 5x5, and a 5:00 time limit for BLD... I'd better get practicing 

I'm really excited about 2x2 and 3x3 though


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> The schedule is rather odd, particularly 4x4 + 5x5, and a 5:00 time limit for BLD... I'd better get practicing
> 
> I'm really excited about 2x2 and 3x3 though



5mins time limit for BLD is crazy. That's like 2 people in the UK isn't it lol.

I guess if you are longer you won't get three attempts. Fair enough. Pleased about semi


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> The schedule is rather odd, particularly 4x4 + 5x5, and a 5:00 time limit for BLD... I'd better get practicing
> 
> I'm really excited about 2x2 and 3x3 though



2x2 @ 9:30 in the morning  :fp

... think I'm gonna need my Wheetabix!


----------



## Escher (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> 5mins time limit for BLD is crazy. That's like 2 people in the UK isn't it lol.
> 
> I guess if you are longer you won't get three attempts. Fair enough. Pleased about semi



Yeah, I'm so happy that more people will get the opportunity to do more than just 5 solves

I think I'm definitely gonna have to speed up my BLD, I DNF about 90% of the time, and I'm around 4-6min. My memo has been 100% correct so far, just my execution for M2 and CP is terrible...



Cride5 said:


> 2x2 @ 9:30 in the morning  :fp
> 
> ... think I'm gonna need my Wheetabix!



Heh, it'll be fine, my 2nd 3x3 of the day last competition was my official PB


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > The schedule is rather odd, particularly 4x4 + 5x5, and a 5:00 time limit for BLD... I'd better get practicing
> ...



Whoa, 5 minute time limit for BLD ??

I can sub-5 (sometimes sub-4) but only when I'm in the comfort of my own home with no pressure. I might need longer in a competition and 5 minutes seems pretty tight. Why not impose a stackmat limit?

How will the time limit work? What if my first solve is DNF?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > 5mins time limit for BLD is crazy. That's like 2 people in the UK isn't it lol.
> ...



Early rounds that matter to you are always a fine line between needing a lot of caffeine/sugar to be awake, but not so much that you shake. Good luck to all 

My memo was 100% in my last comp WTF?! but I am so out of practise it was two 8 minute solves. I don't mind if I only get one attempt, it's just awesome to get a BLD solve under your belt. I don't really have time to dedicate to improving BLD right now, so I will just have to make my one solve count!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Sorry double post, don't flame me.

The time limit will work in that if you are over the time that's fine but you can't do another solve ( I would imagine) That's how it has been at other competitions for events such as 7x7. If you don't stackmat it for example, then you don't do an average. The reason for not imposing a stackmat limit for each BLD is that if you do three, then that's at LEAST 30 minutes of a person doing their solves, not counting the time they need to wait for a free table, scrambling/brain emptying. I think it's fair enough to have a time limit. It seems a bit low considering I think there are only four sub 5 in competition BLD solvers in the UK, and with me being one of them and being able to say I won't sub 5, that narrows it even more. 

The memo conditions at UK Open last year were hard, there was bloody music on. Robbie Williams is fine when you are drunk in a pub waving your arms around people you've never met on new year's eve and fancy a bit of a hooligan-esque sing song, but when you want to memo correctly, not so hot.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 27, 2009)

*Manchester Open 2009: Anyone from the forum going there?*

Hi guys, firstly I appologize if this is posted in the wrong subforum!

I am going to the Manchester Open competition 7th of november, and would really like to meet up with fellow cubers the day before. Anyone up for it?

I would also like to ask if anyone is bring a filmcamera, and would be so kind as to film my solves for a compensation of some nice $$$. I am a really slow cuber (Solving for 6months, average of about 36seconds 2handed) but I want to have some memories from my first compo 

Let me know if you are up for it!

Money


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2009)

I would think many people from this forum would go there. You can often check on the website if there is a "list of registered competitors".

I will be there, but not the day before.

There are always people around with video/phone camera's. Just ask someone during the day


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes there are a lot of people here going. Look in the UK Open 2009 thread that is in the WCA competitions area of the site. Loads of people will have cameras, see you there! I will arrive with Arnaud and Lars on Saturday morning so we won't be there the day before but we will be there the night after.


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

Where will you be the day before?

Can we move this to the proper thread please too.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14733


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi to everyone! This will be my first compo, I am quite excited 

I will arrive in Manchester friday next week, and will depart sunday at 12am. It would be really cool to hang out with someone from the forum the day before, just to have some company.

A little about me:
I am a 21year old albanian dude living in Oslo, Norway. I have competed actively in many different "sports" earlier, everything from fitness (lol) to chess (even more lol) and stepmania/DDR dance. Now I have set Rubik´s cube as my next big goal, and currently average around 36seconds. Will be fun to compete with alot of you amazing guys from the forum 

I am quite a social guy, no problems with me. I have been a dedicated couchsurfing host (www.couchsurfing.com - same nickname there) and have hosted over 60people the last 6months. Never any problems 

So if anyone would be so kind as to accomodate me 2nights, or just meet up, that would be cool beans. I am very easy going, and will not be a hassle to have around. I will probably be out all day both of those days so =)

Hope to hear from you all


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

I would be happy to meet up on friday some time, I am free from 12am onwards.

I might be able to host you.. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 27, 2009)

joey said:


> I would be happy to meet up on friday some time, I am free from 12am onwards.
> 
> I might be able to host you.. I'm not sure yet.



Cool man, let me know when you know!  There is no problem getting into a hostel or anything, I just enjoy travelling alot more when meeting up with other people.

Reaaally looking foreward to this


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 27, 2009)

ill be there with a camera maybe


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 27, 2009)

MrMoney said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I would be happy to meet up on friday some time, I am free from 12am onwards.
> ...



Do you guys realise that 12am is midnight?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2009)

joey said:


> Where will you be the day before?
> 
> Can we move this to the proper thread please too.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14733


The thread you mention is about a possible competition in Manchester in 2009 or 2010.

This thread is about the upcoming competition in Manchester on Nov 7.

Charlie already told you this would confuse people


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

msemtd said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


I am free from 12am onwards.. 

But also 12pm onwards


----------



## joey (Oct 27, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Where will you be the day before?
> ...


No the thread I linked to is about the competiton mentioned in this thread 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16331
Is the thread I made.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2009)

joey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


Merged. So many competitions are confusing me so merging is a good idea


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok some reasonably quick input would be appreciated:

I have been talking to Dan about the schedule recently and was wondering what you all thought about the following:

Combined finals for 4x4 and 5x5, do you think that this is a better idea to save time and to include more people in doing an average, which is only possible if you make it to the final? Say sub 1:30 gets an average for 4x4 and sub 2:40 gets a 5x5 average? That's what it's been at recent competitions, what do you think?

For OH basically everyone will do an average at present as the limit is 2 minutes, by cutting that a little it could save time...

BLD limit of 5 minutes. I know Joey wants three attempts, well I'm sure everyone does, but is it a more inclusive way to have BLD by increasing the limit but only having best of two?

Thoughts please ?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2009)

For blind: Format=best of 3, total time limit is 10 minutes. So if someone is fast enough he can do 3 solves of 2 minutes or 2 solves of 4:45


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe what Arnaud said would be a good idea.. I really want 3 attempts.

I think a combined final is a better idea, for sure.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 28, 2009)

As a BLD beginner and obvious fail candidate would I be able to continue my solve beyond 5 minutes or would I be immediately kicked off the stackmat?


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2009)

Normally you can finish your solve, but don't get another go.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Normally you can finish your solve, but don't get another go.



Yes and you might want to remind the judge about starting the stopwatch. I don't mind judging you Michael if this happens.

So we agree combined finals are better but the BLD thing you think have a large overall time limit?


----------



## Edam (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd prefer combined finals.


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk is going... I'm gonna have to work REALLY HARD for 3rd place in 3x3 xD
And even first place in 2x2...
it'll be awesome to see him though


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> Erik Akkersdijk is going... I'm gonna have to work REALLY HARD for 3rd place in 3x3 xD
> And even first place in 2x2...
> it'll be awesome to see him though



Awesome. Tis gonna be awesooome!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> Normally you can finish your solve, but don't get another go.


That's fine - I don't mind the indignity of being last 


CharlieCooper said:


> Yes and you might want to remind the judge about starting the stopwatch. I don't mind judging you Michael if this happens.


Thanks -- I feel included


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes Erik is coming so that might mean you need to work harder Rowan  Also, any number of people could also come over in Arnaud's car, so beware.. there might be MORE competition  Also, how do you know I haven't been practising?


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes Erik is coming so that might mean you need to work harder Rowan



Just a tad harder...



CharlieCooper said:


> Also, any number of people could also come over in Arnaud's car, so beware.. there might be MORE competition



No. Just. No.



CharlieCooper said:


> Also, how do you know I haven't been practising?



I will be so disappointed in you that I won't come to Bristol.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

Has anyone else recieved an Email from a certain "Ms Ray Hodges" asking for personal details prior to the event.

I'm not so sure if I should be giving up information such as my name, address and Mobile number to someone whom I don't know.

Does anybody know if this is Legitimate? My personal feelings are that, if they really wanted details, they would speak to the Organisers of the competition.


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Has anyone else recieved an Email from a certain "Ms Ray Hodges" asking for personal details prior to the event.
> 
> I'm not so sure if I should be giving up information such as my name, address and Mobile number to someone whom I don't know.
> 
> Does anybody know if this is Legitimate? My personal feelings are that, if they really wanted details, they would speak to the Organisers of the competition.



He's a great guy.
He organised me and a friend to go on ITV Calendar last year before the UK Open 08.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else recieved an Email from a certain "Ms Ray Hodges" asking for personal details prior to the event.
> ...



Ah. Ok then.

So long as I'm not giving my details away to some randomer.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

He's a great guy...? Someone called 'Ms Ray Hodges'.. is a great *guy*?


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> He's a great guy...? Someone called 'Ms Ray Hodges'.. is a great *guy*?



I think maybe we have a Jiri/Jessica situation going on here...

MS IS OBVIOUSLY A TYPO!!!!oneone!


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > He's a great guy...? Someone called 'Ms Ray Hodges'.. is a great *guy*?
> ...



I think you're just confuddled.


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

joey said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



My head hurts. Stupid genders.

EDIT:
So yeah, I thought Ray was the guy who called me from ITV last year.
Epic memory fail.


----------



## Edam (Oct 29, 2009)

Ray is a woman, I've met her a few times now. All is fine, 

God, this is getting close now. I'm going to start some hardcore practise. Official sub20 average perhaps? 
At least a damn sub20 single.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 29, 2009)

Edam said:


> God, this is getting close now. I'm going to start some hardcore practise. Official sub20 average perhaps?
> At least a damn sub20 single.



For me - 

God, this is getting close now. I'm going to start some hardcore practise. Official sub*3*0 average perhaps? 
At least a damn sub*3*0 single.

Sub 15avg on 2x2 lol - I don't practise.
Sub 1.50 on 4x4
Sub 3 on 5x5 would be nice, but a more realistic 3.15 is more likely.
Sub 1.30 on 360 would be very good. I've had a few recently.


----------



## chrisness (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> Erik Akkersdijk is going... I'm gonna have to work REALLY HARD for 3rd place in 3x3



really REALLY hard


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

chrisness said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Erik Akkersdijk is going... I'm gonna have to work REALLY HARD for 3rd place in 3x3
> ...



Oh no, you've not been practicing 3x3 have you? 
I'll finish EG tonight, so I'll be untouchable on 2x2 at least


----------



## chrisness (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I've been pretty busy with Uni, so i've only been practising a bit. I'm consistently low 12s/high 11s now, so basically sub13 avg and i'll be happy. Dont really mind about single. You're def untouchable by me at 2x2, not not by everyone!


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

chrisness said:


> I've been pretty busy with Uni, so i've only been practising a bit. I'm consistently low 12s/high 11s now, so basically sub13 avg and i'll be happy. Dont really mind about single. You're def untouchable by me at 2x2, not not by everyone!



Ah nice, I average about that (but I'm solving anywhere between 8-14 lol), and same, I really just want sub 13.
I think Erik is my only real competition at 2x2 unless Jude has been secretly practicing... Or if Charlie has learnt CLL behind my back


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 29, 2009)

My goals > 

sub 8 on 2x2
sub 27 on 3x3 (nerves may beat me)
sub 2 on 4x4 (James will beat me I think)
sub 3:50 on 5x5 (I suck)
1 BLD success (sub 5 would be nice too)
sub 1:20 OH 3x3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

Ray is perfectly legit! She's nice and pretty cool. You could give her your bank details and all would be fine!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ray is perfectly legit! She's nice and pretty cool. You could give her your bank details and all would be fine!



Just being cautious


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> sub 2 on 4x4 (James will beat me I think)



Nerves may beat me.


----------



## Erik (Oct 31, 2009)

Sadly I can't make it after all  and to make it even worse... I can't make it to Bristol either  Joey's comp will probably be the first opportunity to FINALLY visit the UK for the first time for me...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2009)

msemtd said:


> As a BLD beginner and obvious fail candidate would I be able to continue my solve beyond 5 minutes or would I be immediately kicked off the stackmat?


I think you misunderstood. TOTAL time limit is 10 minutes, so if your first solve would take you 9 minutes that is perfectly fine. It would mean that your second solve would have to be sub 1 minute though


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I think you misunderstood. TOTAL time limit is 10 minutes, so if your first solve would take you 9 minutes that is perfectly fine. It would mean that your second solve would have to be sub 1 minute though



Whooo! I have a cat in hell's chance


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, that is what Arnaud proposed.. I don't know if it has been changed to that format yet :/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

joey said:


> Well, that is what Arnaud proposed.. I don't know if it has been changed to that format yet :/



No I don't think it has. I told Dan what you all said but he hasn't replied yet. I guess he'll just redo the schedule sometime when he's not busy, so hopefully this weekend  I think combined finals make the biggest difference really, and it means more than 8 people do an average  (even though I will always always always miss the cut off point by under one second i.e. 2:40.42 5x5 solve when the cut off is 2:40.00)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2009)

Will there be any cubes/merchandise for sale on the day?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Will there be any cubes/merchandise for sale on the day?



I have quite a few puzzles to get rid of -- I shall edit this post with a list, although there's some that I'd like to offer to particular people first so I'll chat with people on the day rather than make firm offers now.

* Meffert's Pyraminx - boxed, used
* Rubik's Clock - boxed (very tatty box), used, unmodded
* Black Mozhi Skewb Diamond - brand new, boxed (tatty box)
* Black QJ 4x4x4 - brand new, boxed
* Rubik's Darth Maul head 2x2x2 - boxed
* Black V-Cube 7 - boxed, solved maybe 5 times (not 100% about selling this one!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

A few things:

- Joey, could you bring your square-2 please? 
- Has anyone got a lightly used/new stackmat they would be willing to sell me at the venue?
- Could I borrow a decent V5 at the competition, as mine is far too loose?
- I might need to borrow a (mini?) QJ 4x4 too because of stupid postal strikes 

See you in a week!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> A few things:
> 
> - Joey, could you bring your square-2 please?
> - Has anyone got a lightly used/new stackmat they would be willing to sell me at the venue?
> ...



You can use mine again Simon, as it's now tradition, as long as we are in different groups or whatever and you still like it! That goes for 5x5 and 4x4, I have both QJs, mini with bright stickers and the other with regular tiles.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2009)

msemtd said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be any cubes/merchandise for sale on the day?
> ...



Michael, I'd have the QJ 4x4. I need a new one as mine is too loose now. 

Also may be interested in the black 7x7 and the clock. I'll see you there though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2009)

msemtd said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be any cubes/merchandise for sale on the day?
> ...



Looks like pete beat me to the kill on 4x4. - Puzl.co.uk is looking quite appealing now - it is the Mini QJ they got on?
I could be very interested in Pyraminx.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2009)

Will anybody be bringing their Gigaminx with them? I would very much like to have a few twists on it. I literally can't wait untill Helen, I mean Santa, hands it over.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Will anybody be bringing their Gigaminx with them? I would very much like to have a few twists on it. I literally can't wait untill Helen, I mean Santa, hands it over.


I might bring mine, but if you do a few twists on it, nothing will look different 

Gigaminx, Santa, Beard.... it all makes sense now


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 1, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Looks like pete beat me to the kill on 4x4. - Puzl.co.uk is looking quite appealing now - it is the Mini QJ they got on?
> I could be very interested in Pyraminx.



This QJ is a tiled one which is bigger that a V5! I'm going to be trying out as many different 4x4x4s as I can - a mini one would be easier to handle.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

I can bring my gigaminx if you like James. It actually turns prettttty good compared to others I've tried, i.e. ARNAUD'S!

Oh BTW Arnaud, on the way back from UK Open to mine we need to bring some timers to keep until the Bristol comp. I assume that's okay but I never know what to expect, you might end up cycling over


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Gigaminx, Santa, Beard.... it all makes sense now



Its not a Santa beard, I'm only doing it because I though it would be funny. Now, a few months on, its not quite as funny as I thought lol. Still funny though.



msemtd said:


> This QJ is a tiled one which is bigger that a V5! I'm going to be trying out as many different 4x4x4s as I can - a mini one would be easier to handle.



I've got a tiled one, but mine is incredibly loose now. The same one as on puzl.co.uk. I got it from dealextreme though. The stickered on puzl says 6cmx6cmx6cm. Rowan did a puzl thread and said he had an e-mail from them confirming it was mini qj. I still prefer the size of my eastsheen, its just crap though.



CharlieCooper said:


> ....you might end up cycling over



+1 for cycling.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I can bring my gigaminx if you like James. It actually turns prettttty good compared to others I've tried, i.e. ARNAUD'S!
> 
> Oh BTW Arnaud, on the way back from UK Open to mine we need to bring some timers to keep until the Bristol comp. I assume that's okay but I never know what to expect, you might end up cycling over


I actually know where to get bikes like that. Should I post that video on Facebook?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I can bring my gigaminx if you like James. It actually turns prettttty good compared to others I've tried, i.e. ARNAUD'S!
> ...



Hahah yes do! That was brilliant fun  Also, then people would know what we were talking about.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 1, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Its not a Santa beard, I'm only doing it because I though it would be funny. Now, a few months on, its not quite as funny as I thought lol. Still funny though.


I've been growing a beard for autumn but I'm getting pretty sick of it now - it won't last 'til Xmas!


jamesdeanludlow said:


> I've got a tiled one, but mine is incredibly loose now. The same one as on puzl.co.uk. I got it from dealextreme though. The stickered on puzl says 6cmx6cmx6cm. Rowan did a puzl thread and said he had an e-mail from them confirming it was mini qj. I still prefer the size of my eastsheen, its just crap though.


Yup, the ES is handy sized but not so handy otherwise. It's good that puzl are expanding their offerings but if folk are like me then they need to know exactly what they're getting.


CharlieCooper said:


> ....you might end up cycling over


Impressive idea but I sense there's more to this!

Oh, I'll be bringing my Gigaminx -- I'm eager to try other people's Gigaminxes to see how they compare. My stickers are wearing out after a couple of weeks - I hope ready-cut replacements are available!


----------



## Escher (Nov 1, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I've got a tiled one, but mine is incredibly loose now. The same one as on puzl.co.uk. I got it from dealextreme though. The stickered on puzl says 6cmx6cmx6cm. Rowan did a puzl thread and said he had an e-mail from them confirming it was mini qj. I still prefer the size of my eastsheen, its just crap though.


Yup, the ES is handy sized but not so handy otherwise. It's good that puzl are expanding their offerings but if folk are like me then they need to know exactly what they're getting.
[/quote]

Nope nope nope, I was talking about this:

http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-4x4x4-speed-cube-p-269.html

That's a 6x6x6cm 4x4 with a ball mechanism, so I don't see what else it could be.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I've been growing a beard for autumn but I'm getting pretty sick of it now - it won't last 'til Xmas!



Boo, lol.



msemtd said:


> Yup, the ES is handy sized but not so handy otherwise. It's good that puzl are expanding their offerings but if folk are like me then they need to know exactly what they're getting.



I agree. I didn't mind trying out new cubes when I was just collecting, but now I'm more concentrating on trying to get quick, I wolud like a good one. After all, I need every helping second I can get lol.



msemtd said:


> Oh, I'll be bringing my Gigaminx...I hope ready-cut replacements are available!



Cubesmith says "coming soon"



Escher said:


> Nope nope nope, I was talking about this:
> 
> http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-standard-4x4x4-speed-cube-p-269.html
> 
> That's a 6x6x6cm 4x4 with a ball mechanism, so I don't see what else it could be.



Thats the one I meant.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


Uploaded to FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?comments=&v=1182291835510


----------



## pjk (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone know which train station is closest to the venue, and the best way to travel from the station to the venue (if it is too far to walk)?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 3, 2009)

Nevermind. I was being dim.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 3, 2009)

pjk said:


> Anyone know which train station is closest to the venue, and the best way to travel from the station to the venue (if it is too far to walk)?



I'm not a Manchester resident, but looking at the two main railway stations (Victoria and Piccadilly) they are both quite far from the venue (about 3 miles). There is another station actually at ManUtd football ground, but I think it only operates during matches (but not certain). 

Your best bet is probably to take the Metro to Old Trafford (from Piccadilly rail station). You're looking for the "Bury / Altrincham Line", going in the direction of Altrincham (southbound). Here's the metro map:
http://www.metrolink.co.uk/pdf/route_map.pdf

BTW, have you had the chance test the MediaWiki port of the alg DB?
[/offtopic]


----------



## Edam (Nov 3, 2009)

that sounds about right to me, last year me and grace came into piccadilly, then as the metro station was out of service we just walked to the one in town and got the metro there. it stops by the cricket ground and there's a bit of a walk but it's fairly obvious where to go.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> ...they are both quite far from the venue (about 3 miles)...
> 
> [/offtopic]



Well laced boots, two pairs of socks, well packed bergen and plenty of water.


----------



## pjk (Nov 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know which train station is closest to the venue, and the best way to travel from the station to the venue (if it is too far to walk)?
> ...


Thanks for the info. It looks like I will actually be catching a ride with Michael to the competition.

I haven't tested the alg DB with the Mediawiki yet. I plan to do it tonight though. I'll let you know.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 4, 2009)

pjk said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



My cubes have not arrived yet, so I'm afraid I will be of no match for you.


----------



## pjk (Nov 4, 2009)

Tyson said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...


Excuses, excuses...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 4, 2009)

I see that the media machine has started to roll: Charlie is in the Daily Mail.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 5, 2009)

msemtd said:


> I see that the media machine has started to roll: Charlie is in the Daily Mail.



Actually, it's spread like wildfire across the globe that I can sub 15 BLD.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 5, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Actually, it's spread like wildfire across the globe that I can sub 15 BLD.


You're slow. It was said in a French newspaper once (after Euro 2008 IIRC) that Clément was able to complete a 4/4 multiBLD in 22 seconds


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola; tomorrow I will be off to Manchester: if anyonE wants to meet up;

+47 918 58 352

See ya


----------



## roller (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey! 
My name is Adam and i come from Poland but I live in Uk for 3 years now  im 16  
i solve the cube for over 6 months and my best single is 23.xx and average 32.xx
im coming to UK Open and it will be my first competition  
anyway, the problem is that i signed up for 2x2 but today i broke my cube... :/ is there a chance of buying a new one in Manchester somewhere around the stadium? 
Please let me know if you know anything!
Thanks!


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know if you will be able to buy one, but you can certainly borrow one for use at the comp.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 6, 2009)

Eugh, I just realised that 4x4 and 5x5 are best of x, then only 8 proceed to the final. Why not just a cut-off of something like 1:30-2:00 from two solves, then you can do an average of 5?


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 6, 2009)

msemtd said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be any cubes/merchandise for sale on the day?
> ...


can i buy the 4x4x4 myne is broke and i reaaaaaly need one...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 6, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> can i buy the 4x4x4 myne is broke and i reaaaaaly need one...



With spelling and grammar like that? You'll be lucky 

Only joking. Unfortunately for your good self I already promised the QJ4 to Pete (cookingfat). I'd expect there to be some other spare puzzles around (unless people are travelling light). What 4x4x4 do you have at the moment and what is broke about it? I may have the spare parts you need. If _that_ doesn't work out then you might have spare parts that _I_ need


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 6, 2009)

msemtd said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > can i buy the 4x4x4 myne is broke and i reaaaaaly need one...
> ...


eastsheen 4x4 the core is cracked and the screws dont go very tight.. i was going to get a new one until royal mail decided to go on strike >=[


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 6, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> eastsheen 4x4 the core is cracked and the screws dont go very tight.. i was going to get a new one until royal mail decided to go on strike >=[


Aargh! That's a bad break: I don't have any ES4 parts. Perhaps something can be done about it though. Bring it along and see what the collective knowledge of 80+ speedcubers has to offer!

And for everybody travelling to the competition - keep safe - see you all tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2009)

oh I have ES parts because I have an ES that is broken, i.e. a corner and edge are buggered. You can buy that from me if you like!

And yes, the 4x4 and 5x5 thing is really annoying, I stopped practising when I noticed.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 6, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> oh I have ES parts because I have an ES that is broken, i.e. a corner and edge are buggered. You can buy that from me if you like!
> 
> And yes, the 4x4 and 5x5 thing is really annoying, I stopped practising when I noticed.


ahh ok .. so its only the edge and a corner that need replacing? just i dont wana be sitting their reassembling a 4x4. how much would you sell it for?


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > oh I have ES parts because I have an ES that is broken, i.e. a corner and edge are buggered. You can buy that from me if you like!
> ...



I'll bring a couple of eastsheens you can buy one if you want.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 6, 2009)

God I dunno, make me an offer. It's just a corner and edge yes.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2009)

Competition is over 

Did you know:

- All cubers are really nice guys (and gals) 
- I somehow won OH with a 28.xx average, which Rowan was not happy about.
- ... and then subsequently lost my mini DS which I used?
- Chris didn't get his elusive sub-50 4x4 average, but I failed even more?
- Ben got a very quick and very, very lucky 2x2 average, breaking both NRs? Rowan also did quite well?
- I was 2nd in the first round of 3x3, 2nd in the 2nd round, and then 5th in the final?
- The spectators' reactions to any sub-13 solve were really funny?
- Charlie is really nice for letting me borrow her 5x5, which instantly knocked about ten seconds off my average despite not practising since June?
- Chris is also really nice for letting me borrow his mini qj, which I did OK with in warm-up, but failed with in the real thing?
- Martin is really good at 360?
- Charlie no longer has to buy a touch-cube?
- Patrick Kelly has an American accent, which probably isn't as noticeable in America? But he's still really nice? 
- The competition was really well run which Dan deserves a lot of credit for?
- The competition was really good in general?
- I fail at executing any square-1 algs blindfolded.
- Dan confirmed it will be two days next year with more events?

Also, quick shout-out: if anyone has accidentally picked up my mini ds (the paint is really worn off) could you please give it to me at Bristol Open, or sooner if possible?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you know,

-I should have entered more events?
-I was peeing myself before my first solve?
-Breandan is just too fast?
-My Storebought is apparantly awesome?
-Breandan guessed that it was a type C?
-Michael brought his wonder-box 'o' puzzles?
-I consequently failed miserably at the Clock?
-I think Adam was getting annoyed at me constantly scrambling the Magic?
-I was complemented on my H-perm by a judge? 
-The Morph-egg makes me want to cry?
-As does the Siamese cube?
-And James' F2L bandaged cube?
-I lost my Timer, only to find it again, only to leave it in Pete's car?
-I got a free DS Rubik's Cube game?
-That it has the WORST music in the world?
-You can't do wide layer turns on it?
-Other than that it isn't all that bad?
-The chips where yummy!?
-I had 4 J-Perms in an average of 5?
-There should have been more people doing the 360?

Was awesome.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you know:

- The competition was so awesome?
- I had no sub 20 solves in practise but somehow got a sub 20 average when I competed?
- My V-cube 5 was really crappy yesterday, so I polished it and it is brilliant now?
- I got a 1:21 on 4x4 (good for me)?
- I am very slow at 4x4
- Agassi Yiu (spelling and corrent name?) won 4x4, and was trying to be entertaining in the 3x3 final?
- I won 2x2?
- With a 4.09 average?
- Which means im 21st in the world?
- I broke the 2x2 NR single twice (previous record was 3.03, then I got 2.61, then in the final, 2.27)?
- I got every single solve I did on video, except for the 2.27 2x2 solve?
- Charlie Cooper won a touch cube?
- I was 7th in 5x5 first round, but I became 10th a bit later...
- ...because 9 people were missed off the list of results?
- A chinese person messed up my super magic?
- My dad solved a 2x2 in 50 seconds (he didnt compete though)?
- Breandan did a 9.91 solve in 3x3 final?
- The crowds reaction was so funny?
- I got a 14 second solve on 3x3 (OLL skip) but I normally average 18?
- My first solve in the competition was the 2x2 NR?
- I cant think of anything else to say?


----------



## Edam (Nov 7, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - He insisted about going on the giant 3x3 table thingy instead of the regular tables?



he just prefers to stand rather than sit. you make it sound like he was being awkward.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 7, 2009)

Edam said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...


EDITED


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 7, 2009)

My brother thought that only he was allowed to use that because he was world champion


----------



## Faz (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha Ben pwned Rowan.

And damn you Simon for beating my comp avg


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wanna say that the previous 2x2 single NR was non-lucky! I think both the 2.xx were LL skips!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 8, 2009)

Woops, 13.4x average. Didn't beat you


----------



## Dude9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Great comp. It was awsome when everyone was extremely quiet during the 3x3 finals.


----------



## Santiago (Nov 8, 2009)

joey said:


> Just wanna say that the previous 2x2 single NR was non-lucky! I think both the 2.xx were LL skips!



Would that be the one held by yourself by any chance? 

You say he was 'lucky', just maybe he can see certain solves that will result in LL skips as I know I can. There's hardly a lot of moves involved in the 2x2 solution 

Didn't everyone have the same scrambles too, sounds a little like sour grapes to me. Show a little humility and generosity

Well done Ben1996123


----------



## Edam (Nov 8, 2009)

I know a lot of people were filming things, did anyone happen to get any part of my 13s solve on camera? please please please let me know if you did!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know - 

- The competition went really smoothly and was awesome?
- Dan Harris deserved his Touch Cube he got?
- The school kids that came were really nice and helped a lot?
- Lots of people bought a souvenier 'Manchester United' Rubik's cube
- Everyone elses cubes are better than your own?
- The morph egg is annoying but addictive?
- Breandon solved a cube faster than I did the last layer?
- Simon Crawford's mum is good at juggling?
- But not as good as Simon?
- Martin Berger is a very sweet old man?
- Martin Smith is awesome at Rubik's 360?
- And won a gold medal with a time of 37.02?
- It was quite noisy during BLD?
- Patrick Kelly is also nice?
- And so was everyone really?
- I did beat James at 4x4?
- But James beat me on 5x5 by less than 1 second?
- Michael's beard has returned?
- Martin Smith called the cube covers 'hidey pots' which I found very funny?
- His storebought cube is indeed 'Awesome' and no one could guess it was a storebought?
- I wrote awesome too many times in this post and don't really ever say it out loud?

Awesome day everyone.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Did you know -
> 
> - The competition went really smoothly and was awesome?
> - Dan Harris deserved his Touch Cube he got?
> ...



are you the guy who was with micheal and had the 3x3x5 extended????


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2009)

It was my first competition and I really enjoyed it 
Can't wait to next one.
I've met new people, learned a lot, and talked to Dan Harris :O (he's my idol  )
Amazing experience 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 8, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know -
> ...



nope, I was the guy trying to solve the morph egg with you and Martin (if you are Connor). We were also solving James' green 3x3x3 with a bandaged 2x2x2 block. 

Edit - read your sig, you're not Connor.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



nah im not connor... but i was on michael erskines table and i was trying to solve a 3x3x5 extended cube for ages =p


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 8, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > theretardedcuber said:
> ...



Ah right, sorry. I'll make it easy for you, I was the guy with a rash on my face.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

ohhh.. i think your the guy who made a dog out of a rubiks snake for my lil sister XD


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 8, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> ohhh.. i think your the guy who made a dog out of a rubiks snake for my lil sister XD



Yeah that's right, your sister is really sweet too.


----------



## pjk (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know....

- Michael Erskine is an awesome guy for both picking me up and dropping me off in Leeds?
- he also has a nice and unique puzzle collection?
- Dan Harris did an awesome job running the competition?
- the free lunch tasted great?
- the free t-shirts are nice?
- The venue at the Manchester United Stadium was very good?
- My name tag said I was from the UK, but my registration showed the US?
- the certificate I got said "Patrick Kelly of the United Kingdom"?
- English and American competitions have the same ambiance?
- Tyson Mao is probably crying in his room right now because he is no longer tied with me on 3x3 average, but is actually worse than me now?
- Simon Crawford and all other English cubers have an English accent ?
- There are lots of friendly English cubers?
- My 5x5 avg was horrible, but I got a new PB single?
- I barely missed getting sub-60 avg on 4x4?
- I beat Joey in 4 consecutive 3x3 races after dinner?
- Thom Barlow and I managed to do 2 team BLD 4x4 solves, both which turned out to be complete failures?
- English buses suck for the fact that they don't announce the stops, so if you don't know the area, you have no idea where to get off?
- Joey let me borrow a 4x4, and I think I beat him with it?

Great day everyone, see you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Toad (Nov 8, 2009)

pjk said:


> Did you know....
> 
> - English buses suck for the fact that they don't announce the stops, so if you don't know the area, you have no idea where to get off?



Yes I did... It's annoying.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 8, 2009)

did you know???

-i got a pll skip at least once on each cube
-michael erskine lent me his 4x4x4 and i got 2 sub 2 mins and my pb with it 
-the food was tastey and free =o
-my mum wouldnt take me again unless she got a look at the pitch which she did
-all my 2x2 solves were sub 10 except 1 
-i had to get up at 5 am to leave from newcastle
-i was the first to leave after the awards because my mum just wanted to leave asap
-my lil sister ate 2 plates of chips =o
- i got a manchester united cube and so did a few other people
-i got my 5x5x5 pb with an eastsheen (everyone else had v cube 5's)
-the timers were knocked of the tables alot of time
- it was awsome =]


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 8, 2009)

Great Competition, really enjoyed it =) Can't wait for next year when it's a 2 day competition. Really need to practice one handed and learn blind for next year.


----------



## joey (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know? 
- I tied my single lucky 11.06 with a non-lucky 11.06?
- My goal was sub-11 single? I didn't make it 
- My goal was sub-14 avg?
- I made it? (barely)
- Agassi Yu had a reaally nice 4x4...
- But it was white so I sucked on it! (I didn't use it officially)
- I'm starting to be more relaxed in competiton?
- I'm thinking of changing competition cubes again?
- Everyone is awesome?
- Rowan: Hi
- I had a really nice burger after the restaurant?
- After a LOT of persuasion, some of us went to a cocktail bar?
- That night turned VERY crazy?
- I went to bed at 6am on sunday?
- And met charlie, lars and arnaud at around 12?
- So much happened that night.. that I can't recount it all?
- Some stuff probably shouldn't be recounted 
- I can't think of anything else right now!


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know - 

-The day was awesome?
-Nearly as awesome as Breandan?
-Dan is a really nice guy?
-Pete destroyed me at 4x4?
-Michael came first in the beard category?
-Me and Adam tied for second?
-I beat Pete in 5x5 by 0.18 secs?
-Pete beat me in 3x3 first round by 0.16secs?
-Drinking the night before a competition gets rid of any shaky hands?
Learnt that standing whilst solving is good?
-Martin Berger asked Brett if he was Charlotte Cooper?
-Joey got a kiss from Lars and I never?
-Adam got 13secs non lucky?
-Pete's 360 is much better than mine?
-Simon can keep balls in the air for a long time?
-But not as well as my 360?
-Gigaminx - (drool)
-You guys even won my dad over - who was secretly impressed.
- I can't wait for Bristol.


----------



## EmCube (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know?

-It was my second Uk Champs?
-I thought it was brilliant?
-I suck at the 360?!!
-Clearly the "terrafranca washing machine 360 technique" needs some work on my behalf?
-The megabus from Ldn to Manc was the worst experience ever?
-Dan called me up on not judging etc, so I got involved
-I spoke to far more people than last year
-Everyone is Mega friendly
-Also learnt that solving whilst standing is good
-I left my comp cube on the table, so if anyone found a completely unidentifiable Puzl.com cube (easily popped)...it's mine
-Conor Neall left his certificate on the table also.....
-My hands were freezing most of the day
-This is my first post
-So many people were so into helping improve my rubbish 3x3 method - thanks!
-I'm not going to leave the comp before 4.00 next year
-I at least won the ends of a tube of Pringles...!
-Thinking about heading to Bristol......
-Thanks!


----------



## Escher (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you know?

(Rowan related)
- That coming 3rd in the 3x3 final behind Chris and Breandan was a complete shock, and better than Christmas?
- That my current 3x3 official PB average is the same as Simon's was after UK Masters?
- my first OH solve would've been sub 20, had I not decided that instead of continuing after locking up the last 2 moves of a U perm I should do a B' instead? 
- Which would've then given me a sub 27 average (and more importantly a sub Simon average? )?
- Ben's winning 2x2 average where solve #1 was an LL skip and the following 3 were PLL skips has a chance of 1 in 21781872? 
- I don't hate him for it? 
- That because he won and not me, tonight I have finished EG1, and I shall finish SS before the end of the week?
- That I shall get a sub 3.5 average in 2 weeks time?
- That a 3rd 2x2 round would be nice, Charlie?
- That my 2x2 average is still okay (I guess)?
- That I got a 55.xx 4x4 with PLL parity, and bad centers?

(competition related)
- That everybody at the competition was great?
- That the one kid judge that decided when you were going to look at the cube, and counted down to it, was simultaneously annoying and funny?
- That Joey lucks out in 3x3 singles all the time, no matter what he says? 
- That Agassi Yiu is one of my favourite people of all time?
- Thanks Dan!(?)
- That I didn't use my camera to record or take a picture of a single thing? 
- That Breandan is win?
- Congrats Simon for his inspiring performance in OH, showing just what sheer practice and determination can do ()(?)
- That Chris Ness is also win?
- That the organisation was great, people seemed much more eager to scramble and judge than last year?
- That Cameron Barnett and me judging/scrambling managed to get his last 3 sup minute 2x2 solves done in a flash, despite the 5x5 round looming? 
- Well done Cameron, though I doubt you'll ever read this?
- That I love pretty much all cubers?
- That Chieh Lee deserved a better average in the 3x3 final?
- That 'one at a time' is tough, but I can't complain?
- That I am happy and tired ?

(post-competition related)
- That going for cocktails/Strongbow/Corona/running around student accommodation with Arnaud, Charlie, Joey and Thom is possibly the best thing EVER?
- That insults shall never be the same?
- That that cupboard under the stairs had definitely never seen that many people?
- That given the space I occupied in that cupboard, I don't think we have to worry about space for me @ Charlie's for Bristol?
- That Sarah and Beth were not prepared for Arn-uendo?
- That I love Arnaud?
- That I will never see certain people the same way again?
- That 31 is Sarah's favourite age?
- That Joey has a nice neck?
- That stackmatting a team BLD 4x4 while drunk with Jude was an incredibly impressive feat?
- That me and Jude did SQ-1 teamsolve in 4:17 despite me not knowing how to solve a SQ-1?
- That we also managed to sub 10 a 5x5 teamsolve?
- That that evening was brilliant xD
- That Kirjava is immeasurably awesome?

More to come... maybe


----------



## Edam (Nov 8, 2009)

ah, results are up. But for some reason the records haven't gone through to the rankings yet. so well done joey for still keeping your 2x2 NR's though all this


----------



## Anthony (Nov 8, 2009)

Escher said:


> - Ben's winning 2x2 average where solve #1 was an LL skip and the following 3 were PLL skips has a chance of 1 in 21781872?


Ben, you should have chosen a LL skip on 3x3 instead.



Escher said:


> - I don't hate him for it?


Lies.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2009)

We actually wrote this in the car... we just got back, but I shall not be commenting on it until tomorrow because we need to sleep now, not gossip.

Did you know?
Charlie, Lars and Arnaud are in the car still on the way back to Bristol?
All three of us have an early start tomorrow and didn't exactly sleep last night?
After a LOT of *harassment* we went to a cocktail bar to hang out with cubers without cubes?
It was amazingly awesomely cheap but also was necessary to buy three drinks at once?
After the bar we went to Sarah's flat?
Still not sure who Sarah is?
There was a big cupboard in her flat?
We had to fit as many people as possible into it?
What happened in the cupboard stays in the cupboard?
Three way neck love anyone?(Awesome btw)
Rowan is actually a midget, he just stretches out sometimes to make everyone think he can't squish into small corners of cupboards?
We feel we have done a good assessment of manchester student accommodation and joey's is the worst?
Charlie is 90% chest?
Seriously, the cupboard was mental, it will forever be a bit of a blank in our minds ?
Last night was mental and we only slept at like 7? We then had breakfast at 10?
Chrisi and dave are awesome for giving Charlie stuff for Bristol and of course for their help with the comp?
Dan and lisa are both lovely and deserve a big thank you!
The cupboard at the hotel was also good, but not as good as the flat cupboard?
Did you know Joey, Thom, Charlie, Arnie and Lars all somehow fit into Joey's bed (single) to watch family guy this evening?
We are glad but also sad there is no photo of the flat cupboard?
Charlie won a touch cube and didn want the wii because she is a console whore?
Jude sent Charlie a text and within 16 seconds she had read, replied and sent a message back?
When leaving Sarah's there was a bit of an Evita moment from Rowan over the edge of the stairs?
We stayed at subway all day today and had to basically be forced away so we went and festered in mcdonalds instead?
There were some very odd reactions to cubing today?
A girl just shouted 'weirdo' at avg and then walked off?
We gained three young 'scally' friends from manchester who gave us the following descrpitions:
Avg - 21arnaud van 'gaylord' - witty, joey - 25 noodle head, charlie - 35 (WTF?) Nerd, lars - grandpa nerd with 3D glasses (WTF?)?
Charlie has extremely 'vocal' neighbours that made a lot of noise on Friday night? Hoping that won't happen again tonight?
There may havee been someone else in charlie's flat but avg will never know because he didn't check upstairs?
We cubers love to chat! While loading page 26 of the thread, a 28th was created?
Thom is the only person charlie can teamsolve with?
They had an amazing vacuum cleaner ice cream machine at the hotel?
Arnaud races lifts by running down the stairs?
Joey's flat smells weird?
We are writing this on charlie's phone, and it has taken us an hour so far, we have travelled 80km in that time?
We feel sick from chocolate clusters?
Nobody in Europe cares about Peter Andre - especially Arnaud?
We love patrick! He even has modelled in a swine flu poster?
Simon's dad is really nice for asking if charlie minded if simon stayed with her for Bristol?
Beth is so excitable, it's brilliant?
There was a bit of an 'ice cube down the top' fight last night?
It is very difficult not to slip into the first person while writing this?
Omg the north?
Charlie got stuck in the sculpture at the hotel?
Lars has an amazing video of the rakketten puzzle in action with a hand dryer?
Michael is awesome for giving charlie heart stickers?
For Rowan "he's just so constipated and facially retented"?
Being able to solve a cube bld means you aren't too drunk to drive?
Sometimes the test needs to be extended to a multi to be really sure?
The knife is sharp, thank god Beth's cousin labelled it?
Lars has long blonde hair on loan from lisa?
This is such a long list but it's three people's worth?
Charlie found out some interesting things last night that cannot be repeated on the forum?
Joey has a tin of snack bars?
We went to a really crap party at 6am where they had a fish tank made out of a plastic box?
The car didn't get towed despite our concerns at man u. We needed a voucher but as it didn't specify what kind, avg acquired a perfectly adequate coffee voucher?
Althoiugh it was nice that all the kkids were judging they made a few errors with bld by not allowing us to remove the covers ourselves and calling the 8, 12 and start solving points in the inspection time?
We have to stop writing this now because we are almost at Charlie's?
We actually have loads more did you know things?
We wanted to get our speedsolving fix out of the way so that we wouldn't fall into the 'switch the computer on just for a little while that turns into 3 hours' trap when we got home?
The cupboard?

We love you all! More later  thanks to everyone that made it possible. See lots of you in bristol xx


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2009)

Escher said:


> (post-competition related)
> - That going for cocktails/Strongbow/Corona/running around student accommodation with Arnaud, Charlie, Joey and Thom is possibly the best thing EVER?
> *Absolutely, 100% agree with this comment, it was like a treasure hunt with no shortage of treasure. Bizarre way to describe things, but accurate I feel.*
> - That insults shall never be the same?
> ...



A few comments (even though I said I wasn't going to gossip yet...)


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

Santiago said:


> Would that be the one held by yourself by any chance?
> 
> You say he was 'lucky', just maybe he can see certain solves that will result in LL skips as I know I can. There's hardly a lot of moves involved in the 2x2 solution
> 
> ...



Hi Santiago, I have to disagree;
If Ben had predicted all/any of his skips (LL or PLL) then I have no doubt he would've told us about it here.

I would guess that Ben simply did a less efficient FL than either me or Jude (who also knows CLL) and got lucky. I don't want to take away from an achievement (4.06 avg is no joke), but the full story should be known.

Perhaps Joey can't be a sour grape since he doesn't practice 2x2 a great deal (though he's nevertheless pretty fast and 3.03 is a good time), I think I'm qualified to be since I have put in the time and effort to learn CLL and EG1 (around 80 algorithms) and have achieved sub 3 averages of 12 more times than I can recall, whereas Ben is simply slower than me.

Again, results are results are results, and well done to Ben. 

Nevertheless, it will not be standing by the end of Bristol Open.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

Kirjava said:


>



I just did the exact same thing.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic first comp, really friendly atmosphere, nice meet up so many fellow cubers! Watching some of the really fast folk was unbelievable, how they turn so fast is beyond me! A big thanks to everyone for making the day what it was. I had a lot of fun 



EmCube said:


> -I left my comp cube on the table, so if anyone found a completely unidentifiable Puzl.com cube (easily popped)...it's mine



Yup, I do remember seeing an un-claimed puzl speedcube at the end. I think Ramadan (MrMoney) might have it..



cookingfat said:


> - The morph egg is annoying but addictive?





Musli4brekkies said:


> -The Morph-egg makes me want to cry?



Lol, you gotta love the egg 
.. did anyone manage to solve it in the end?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you know...
- Dan and Lisa are super friendly?
- Seven Towns are really nice - I even received a gift of the Rubik's World Wii game?
- as well as organising cubing competitions, Dan can organise restaurant bills to ten decimal places?
- cubers born as recently as 1992 and 10000km from home should probably be tucked up in bed rather than out partying with irresponsible adults?
- "messing" must stop temporarily when crossing the road?
- Arnaud cannot be beaten at any form of chicken game, tempting as it may be?
- Thom Barlow is teh Roux awsomes?
- Pete Harpham is teh snake awesomes?
- Martin Smith is teh 360 awesomes?
- the E2 car park at the venue was locked?
- Lars is the coolest with any hairstyle?
- James' beard cannot compete but hey weren't handing out medals for that event?
- I was going to shave off my beard after the competition but my wife now wants it to stay?
- Joey immediately altered all my future spare time by giving me a Rubik's 360?
- the Golden Cube is huge?
- Harrison was very happy that he achieved his 3x3x3 goal - you must all see his amazing stage show though?
- somebody left me cash for StackMat timer batteries - but they're free?
- Pat Kelly is super friendly?
- I scrambled for 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 but should have scrambled 4x4x4 as I need to try out more speedcubers' 4s?
- I broke Harrison's QJ 4x4x4: an entire quadrant of the core broke off when I was solving it and it just crumbled in my hands?
- it _ALWAYS_ rains on the M62?
- the farm in the middle of the M62 is Stott Hill Farm (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stott_Hall_Farm#Stott_Hall_Farm) and apparently it wasn't because they wouldn't sell?
- everybody liked the T-shirt I spent so long on: RESULT! ?
- the 360 is Satan's own design?
- my cross is so poor that it haunts my dreams?
- my puzzle travel case was full already then I had to cram a 360 into it?
- there were a bunch of boxed puzzles I meant to bring in for sale but were left in the boot of my car?
- I should be physically restrained when free food is made available?
- puzzle, baby-toy or sex-toy? Depends: at the very least try to solve it _first_, then chew it, then...?
- my satnav doesn't do U-turns - which does not instil confidence in its users?
- I was unlucky in my 3x3x3 event and couldn't memo in BLD?
- if the vacuum ice cream machine fails, it will try again?
- a lamp made out of Chinese Finger Traps should have a warning sign?
- a two day event for 2010 means more events, better formats and more fun?
- I will get no work done today?


----------



## Edam (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you know.. ?
I missed out on all the after comp fun because I wasn't feeling great and went home to sleep?
My first official sub20 solve was a non-lucky 13.61s?
It's only my 2nd nonlucky sub-14 ever?
I didnt do so well in the semi-final for 3x3 as I did in the 1st round... but I didn't care ?
Occasionally during 4x4 I completely forget how to solve edges?
I'm going to finally start telling people I'm sub20? 
Martin is unbelieveable at 360?
I saw breandan get 2 non-lucky sub8's during practise?
He STILL hasn't had a PLL skip in comp?
I didn't see everyone as much as I'd like to, 2 days to see everyone properly at Bristol will be great? 
Ben is lucky?
But he didn't look happy when he was on the 'podium' ?
Even though it wasn't an event I still re-strung a magic? 
The food was even better than last year? 
I can't wait for Bristol now?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> Did you know?
> 
> - Ben's winning 2x2 average where solve #1 was an LL skip and the following 3 were PLL skips has a chance of 1 in 21781872?



WTF2L!?!?!?!


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...



You have more chance of winning the lottery 
http://lottery.merseyworld.com/Info/Chances.html


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know?
> ...



You are a lucky guy Ben, but getting lucky isn't a crime, so enjoy the NRs while you have them!

Also, I noticed you changed your sig. That was a good move.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I just did the exact same thing.


Me too!


----------



## DanHarris (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As the results haven't appeared on speedcubing.com or wca.org I have uploaded them to my site - www.cubestation.co.uk - as a temporary measure. Just follow the link from the home page, and open as read only. 

It was really great to see everyone!

Dan H


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you know?
-- Dan Harris had biiig problems pronounciating my name, and giggled every time he failed to do so? (My name is Ramadan Sulejman) and that I did not mind, seeing as it was Dan? 
-- That all my OH solves containted OLLs I know twohanded, but could not execute 1handed?
-- And that I could have had a sub 35 OH solve, if I just executed the damn Fperm instead of being afraid of messing it up and doing R then U ?
-- That Emily is a really pretty girl, but solves a Sune-orientation (7moves)with a 26move algorith instead?
-- That people actually held their breath while Joey was BLD solving a cube?
-- That I look like retardation while solving the cube (really bad photos...)?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 10, 2009)

DanHarris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As the results haven't appeared on speedcubing.com or wca.org I have uploaded them to my site - www.cubestation.co.uk - as a temporary measure. Just follow the link from the home page, and open as read only.
> 
> ...



The results are on the wca site. They were just not announced on the front page.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you know...

-The 3x3x3 Final was terrifying
-I got the first sub1 PureK4 solve in comp <3
-I'm a bastard, I didn't scramble or judge this year XD
-Some judges were a bit sucky
-Joey didn't do as well as he should have
-This was my best comp ever
-My times were 'ok'
-Martin is elite at the 360, I got him to show me how to solve it. I still kinda suck at it
-Michael had some brilliant puzzles, it was immense fun playing around with the different ones, and really nice to meet him. Also, he lent me a sticker for my love cube!
-His T-Shirt is awesome
-PJK has the best accent ever. We ended up inventing new notation for 4x4x4 TeamBLD
-CFOP and Roux are about the same for my OH XD
-100% BLD Success! Hurrah!
-Brendan's slow times are like my fast times
-Basically set a PB in every event I entered
-Not going to be doing 5x5x5 again 
-Queuing for food is for chumps
-I got this fụ̣cking huge burger afterwards, it proved difficult to eat
-I finally saw one of the vending machine vaccum cleaner things
-Lars likes snooker
-Dan and Lisa got married! Congrats.
-I slept for like 4 hours this weekend. joey's floor was a little harsh.
-I was in no way expecting that level of hilarity from Arnaud. 
-My geography is horrifically bad
-Dude9 is cute
-I managed a Roux teamsolve with Jude.. I have no idea how
-The cocktail bar closed way too early 
-Maybe I overcompensated for that a little too much
-Rowan is super-friendly. Yeah. In *that* way 
-I gave Charlie too much information o.o
-It was the right thing to do 
-She needs to learn F2U'M'U2MU'F2
-I thought we had a lot of people in that cupboard, then I realised that rowan was hiding in what looked like a cubic foot of space.
-Lack of light is handy in the event that you want to grope people
-You have to be quiet so you don't wake people up O_O
-Arnaud critiqued my rolling skills
-I was in no state to visit a 6am party
-My friend Rik is bad at estimating periods of time...
-There is nothing to do in Manchester
-I hate kids

-I'll see you all at bristol!


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 13, 2009)

Everyone, is there something wrong with wca page displaying results of this competition? I can´t get it to open, and no scores are registered 

Say w00t. Just say it.


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2009)

MrMoney said:


> Everyone, is there something wrong with wca page displaying results of this competition? I can´t get it to open, and no scores are registered
> 
> Say w00t. Just say it.



Well...
First, they arrived in the database (but no individual times/rankings on the top 'records' bit of each persons profile).
Then, the next day the personal records were updated, as were rankings, yet it still wasn't announced.
A couple of days later, it was announced on the front page...
And then it was removed from the front page and all the results were removed :confused:


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Escher said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone, is there something wrong with wca page displaying results of this competition? I can´t get it to open, and no scores are registered
> ...



WTF?? my profile is now gone too


----------



## Rune (Nov 13, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > MrMoney said:
> ...


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Further discussion it here...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16848


----------



## chrisness (Nov 13, 2009)

ASIDE:

Have any of the videos from the final surfaced yet? There is definitely more than one video of every solve, and it would be good to see everyone's averages.

Chris


----------



## Rune (Nov 13, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



They don't distract me at all, because I've disabled the avatars. Too annoying/useless/wasteful. (Pochmann) 

How to...?


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 13, 2009)

I have taped all final round solves, but with a handheld digital camera, so the quality is far from perfect. But atleast it is alot better then with a cellphone!

I will get around to uploading all of them on my youtube this weekend, after that I will post the link(s) here. I am abit unsure how to "add" the clips together, as it has recorded them as standalone files. I am on a mac, is there any EASY program I can use to sample them together?


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > uweren2000 said:
> ...



If you move your discussion on this to the relevant thread I'll show you how


----------



## Edam (Nov 13, 2009)

tony gooch has put up some good video's from the 3x3 1st and 2nd round. lots of coverage of a lot of different people. 

http://www.youtube.com/tonemcs


----------



## chrisness (Nov 13, 2009)

MrMoney said:


> I have taped all final round solves, but with a handheld digital camera, so the quality is far from perfect. But atleast it is alot better then with a cellphone!
> 
> I will get around to uploading all of them on my youtube this weekend, after that I will post the link(s) here. I am abit unsure how to "add" the clips together, as it has recorded them as standalone files. I am on a mac, is there any EASY program I can use to sample them together?



Sounds good, thanks!

I think the standard mac program (imovie?) is pretty straight forward. Are you going to group them by person or solve number??

@Adam, Yup seen them  thanks

Chris


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 13, 2009)

chrisness said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > I have taped all final round solves, but with a handheld digital camera, so the quality is far from perfect. But atleast it is alot better then with a cellphone!
> ...



How would you like me to group them?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> tony gooch has put up some good video's from the 3x3 1st and 2nd round. lots of coverage of a lot of different people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/tonemcs


Brilliant! Time to try and spot me.


----------



## chrisness (Nov 13, 2009)

MrMoney said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > MrMoney said:
> ...




Given that I'm one of the competitors, I would prefer if you did it by person 

It's your call though!

Chris


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 13, 2009)

Edam said:


> I know a lot of people were filming things, did anyone happen to get any part of my 13s solve on camera? please please please let me know if you did!



If your unaware, it is on Tony Goochs youtube. I think its firsat round part two.

EDIT - read through previous posts. Ignore


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 14, 2009)

what happend to the times on the wca website i cant see them????


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## Escher (Nov 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i should have won



Didn't you know you did win?
It's a shame the results were deleted.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, where are the results then?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Yeah, where are the results then?


The WCA database is currently trashed: see 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16911

This is being fixed.


----------

